# Faegoria 2012 - Festival of Phantasms



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Due to Hurricane Sandy we ended up running the full display Saturday October 27th for family only. I took many photos before tearing down everything on the 28th before the storm rolled through. Halloween turned out to be a nice crisp evening and our neighborhood had power so we put a few things back out front in a different configuration. In addition I used the garage as a haunted ToT zone which contained a somewhat more conservative version of the haunt. Again I took many pictures. Going forward we will probably setup like this again -- small weather resistant yard display and a more elaborate display within the garage.

*The October 27th Photoshoot:*


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

*October 31st Photoshoot*





































More pictures at Faegoria.com: http://faegoria.com/halloween-2012-festival-of-phantasms/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm so happy you were able to find a way to display these beautiful pieces.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

What surprised me is how well it all looked with the lighting and the way he set the props up in such short time! Tons of props to hubby for pulling this off!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Fangstastic! You guys really have an amazing haunt. I glad to hear none of it was ruined. Why did I think you guys were on the west coast?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

You know, I think I like the second look better. And the scarecrow is awesome!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I've gotten a lot of great compliments on the second setup versus the first. Looking back at other haunts that either run in limited spaces such as Marrow's and Pumpkinrot's. Or at those of us who were forced to scale back either due the hurricane or for financial reasons such as Darkrose Manor, Johnny's, my own, and many others. In reflection I think the lesson this year, at least for me, is humility. In an artistic sense (and even in life) less really is more. 

As haunters we continue to do what we do... Build and haunt. Over time our haunts grow. And those of us who are fortunate enough to have plenty of space to work with are tempted to fill it with our creations. I really liked working in the confines of the garage. I love the challenges it presented. But it also allowed me to stay focused as well.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What great work! I really like the look of the fire under your witch's cauldron!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Terrormaster said:


> Thanks everyone. I've gotten a lot of great compliments on the second setup versus the first. Looking back at other haunts that either run in limited spaces such as Marrow's and Pumpkinrot's. Or at those of us who were forced to scale back either due the hurricane or for financial reasons such as Darkrose Manor, Johnny's, my own, and many others. In reflection I think the lesson this year, at least for me, is humility. In an artistic sense (and even in life) less really is more.
> 
> As haunters we continue to do what we do... Build and haunt. Over time our haunts grow. And those of us who are fortunate enough to have plenty of space to work with are tempted to fill it with our creations. I really liked working in the confines of the garage. I love the challenges it presented. But it also allowed me to stay focused as well.


I enjoyed reading this, and appreciate where you are coming from. We have a small space as well, and were forced to condense even more this year due to the weather. The challenges of a limted scene can be offset by rich detail and proper lighting. WE are still honing these skills but it's fun to work in a small area and really focus on the little things that bring it to life. Your display is gorgeous!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

That display rocks! Your prop-work and the lighting really gives each area a unique look of it's own, yet it all ties together very nicely. That skeleton in the last pic with the outstretched arms is beyond eerie!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome haunt Terrormaster! Glad you fared okay. Good luck tomorrow (Monday) with your TOT's. Personally, I'm happy Halloween is over and all my stuff is now inside ready to be put away. Another Noreaster expected Wednesday (so I've heard.)


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Great save Terrormaster and a beautiful pictures!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

madmomma said:


> Awesome haunt Terrormaster! Glad you fared okay. Good luck tomorrow (Monday) with your TOT's. Personally, I'm happy Halloween is over and all my stuff is now inside ready to be put away. Another Noreaster expected Wednesday (so I've heard.)


We had a normal October 31st Halloween night with the ToT's so everything went smoothly. I am not sure if NJ or NY is doing trick or treating on that day but here in Northern Connecticut we got lucky.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding.....!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Terrormaster... Really, really well done on both nights! So glad you were able to do both. I love the texture of the added cornstalks. 
I've found that we truly appreciated the simplicity of working smaller this year. As we all typically try to out-do ourselves as the years roll forward we run the risk of that ever-present possibility of haunter-burnout. So, I agree with you, from an artistic perspective, less can definitely be more. It's the details that sell it no matter the scale. 
Beautiful work.


----------

